# [SOLVED] BT Home Hub



## allangreen (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All,
For a reason unknown to me, the username and or password on my BT Home Hub has been changed. 
Does anyone know if its possible to reset the unit to its default username and password settings?
Thanks


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: BT Home Hub*

Hi,

Have you tryed admin and admin for both password and username?

Jay:wave:


----------



## Delinquent85 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: BT Home Hub*

As Jaymie said admin and admin should be the default but if thats not working you can factory reset by holding the wireless association key in for around 15 seconds. The hub should click and the lights will go out.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: BT Home Hub*

Hi Delinquent85,

I think its surpost to be between 25 and 30 seconds.


----------



## Delinquent85 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: BT Home Hub*

Yes, It's certainly somewhere around that mark but either way once it clicks and the lights go out, let go of the button and it will go through reseting itself.

p.s If you factory reset the hub, you will need to re-register your talk account at bt.com/bbv if you have one and you'll also need to pair up the hub and phone again.


----------



## allangreen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: BT Home Hub*

Ok, but before I reset the hub I need to confirm.
a. Will the username and password revert back to admin & admin respective?
b. Will I get the default settings that came with the hub as new?
c. I know how to re-register the Talk account, but what do you mean "pair the hub and phone"?
I only ask as I had one hell of a time setting the thing up initally, as it is linked to two Belkin Wireless Repeaters, and I wonder if it might be wise to buy a spare from ebay for £20 and get it up and running before I lose my network.


----------



## Delinquent85 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: BT Home Hub*



allangreen said:


> Ok, but before I reset the hub I need to confirm.
> a. Will the username and password revert back to admin & admin respective? *Yes*
> 
> b. Will I get the default settings that came with the hub as new? *Yes*
> ...


----------



## allangreen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: BT Home Hub*

Brilliant - Thanks for the update.
I'll try it out this weekend.
Kind Regards


----------



## allangreen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: BT Home Hub*

Well I couldn't wait till the Weekend.
Its 10min past midnight. I reset it all and No problems.
Thanks for the support.
Kind Regards


----------

